# Unförmige Grafiken in Powerpoint



## AAGA (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe eine Karte ausgeschnitten von einem Land. Sprich ich habe da Land nun erfolgreich ausgeschnitten im Photoshop..und nun möcht ich diese Grafik (die ja nicht mehr rechteckig ist, sondern eben halt die Form des Landes hat), in eine Powerpoint Slide einfügen, aber dort ist es wieder rechteckig das Bild, den Hintergrund einfach weiss..so kann ich aber nicht um das Land herum einen farbigen Hintergrund machen, weil ja das Bild rechteckig ist und es deswegen sperrt! 

Wisst Ihr was ich meine? Gibt es dazu eine Lösung oder kann man in PPT einfach nur rechteckige Grafiken einfügen? 

Danke für schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Grafiken sind immer rechteckig/quadratisch.
Das was Du in Photoshop gemacht hast, war sicherlich eine Auswahl.
Mir ist es nicht bekannt dass man in Powerpoint auch eine Auswahl erstellen könnte.
Ich habe grad kein Powerpoint zur Hand, aber Du könntest mal gucken ob man Textfelder (ggf. mehrere) über die Grafik legen kann.
Den Rest könntest Du dann mit Leerzeichen/Tabstops erledigen.
Ist zwar eine ganz schöne Fummelei (besonders bei mehreren Bildern), aber wahrscheinlich die einzigste Möglichkeit.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Html (3. Dezember 2007)

Wie wärs wenn du die ausgeschnittene Karte in ein neues Bild mit transparentem Hintergrund einfügst. Dann ist das Bild zwar immer noch rechteckig doch alles rund um die Karte ist halt transparent und dein Hintergrund von deiner Folie schein durch!


----------



## AAGA (3. Dezember 2007)

Genau das ist die Lösung! Und wie mach ich das? Im Photoshop oder?


----------



## Html (3. Dezember 2007)

In Photoshop weiß ich das nicht. Hab das immer mit Irfanview gemacht. Du gibst einfach dem Hintergrund eine Farbe die in der Karte nicht vorkommt, zb blau. Merkst dir den Farbpaletteneintrag, öffnest das Bild mit Irfanview speicherst es neu ab und machst das Häckchen bei Transparent mit deinem Farbpaletteneintrag.


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Dezember 2007)

Oh, man sollte doch besser zuende lesen. 
Ich dachte es geht um einen Textumfluss. 

In PS erstellst Du ein neues (leeres) Bild mit tranzparenten Hintergrund.
In dieses fügst Du dann den ausgewählten Bildausschnitt ein.
Dann gehst Du im Menü Datei auf "Für Web Speichern..." und wählst GIF aus (den Hacken bei "Tranzparenz" nicht vergessen).
So funktioniert es unter PS 6..... zu neueren Versionen kann ich nichts sagen.


----------

